# E codes



## smwermter (Mar 9, 2009)

I code for several ambulatory outpatient clinics owned and operated by the hospital.  Should we be utilzing E codes?  We never have and I am questioning this now.  Thanks.


----------



## kmhall (Mar 10, 2009)

These codes are used for injuries and accidents.  The E-codes describes the reason for the adverse effect, poisoning, or injury.  Generally an injury code (800.0 - 999.9) precedes the E-code.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tuffy1 (Mar 11, 2009)

These codes are used for injuries and accidents. The E-codes describes the reason for the adverse effect, poisoning, or injury. Generally an injury code 800.0 - 999.9 goes first and then the E-code.


----------



## Lanie Christman (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,
 You asked if you should be using E codes--this is my personal opinion...I believe you should always use an E code in conjunction with an accident code.  I have heard from a previous supervisor that when adding the E code to the claim-it May take less time for an insurance company to pay the claim.  Some insurance companies want to make sure that the accident did not occur at work (hence needing to be covered by Workman's Comp)..so if you show that the accident happened on the swingset-they may be more inclined to pay sooner rather than calling the patient for the missing information.  Like I said--this is my personal opinion...Hope this helps!


----------



## smwermter (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you both for your replys.   I know how to use E codes, that isn't the problem.  The issue is that our hospital has only used them on the IP stays, Outpatient Observations, Emergency department visits, and Outpatient ancillary services...not on the family practice outpatient clinic visits.  So what I am questioning is if we should be reporting the E codes on those clinic visits just like we do for all the hospital services?


----------



## kmhall (Mar 11, 2009)

The point I was trying to make is if you are coding any injury codes, YES you would need to use an E-code.  Sorry I didn't make that clear.  I was always taught that when you use 8XX or 9XX codes, you would also need to use an E-code.  Hope that is more clear.


----------



## smwermter (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help.   As of Novermber 1st we have been billing as an outpatient clinic of the hospital with Provider Based Billing and I agree, I do think we should be utilizing the E codes now, just like the other outpatient areas of the hospital.  Any more opinions or comments are definitly welcome!  Thanks again!


----------

